# VPX files lawsuit vs. Gaspari Nutrition



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

VPX (Vital Pharmaceuticals, Inc) files lawsuit vs. Gaspari Nutrition by Anthony Roberts A lawsuit has recently been filed by VPX (Vital Pharmaceuticals, Inc) against Gaspari Nutrition, alleging trademark infringement. Over the years, VPX has been involved in a variety of lawsuits involving trademark infringement and related intellectual property claims, versus a slew of other companies [...]

*Read More...*


----------

